# Fluval substrate?



## KenRC51 (Oct 13, 2011)

How are the fluval substrate for plants?


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

Good, but I would not recommend it. When you plant it or do anything that could stir it up, it is so light that it makes your tank look like you just filled it up with water from a swamp. I would spend the extra buck and buy some ADA aquasoil instead if I did it again.


----------



## tbarabash (May 18, 2011)

I don't mind the shri9mp one, the one with smaller granules. However the flora or stratum or wahtever you call it; the bigger one; is a pain in the arse to plant in. It doesn't seem to compact on itself well and I had problems even having single stem plants stay in it in any depth less than 2" with the stems shoved right to the bottom of the tank. I tried to plant HC in it... jeez haha won't do that again; I had to take eco and dump it over the top and plant the HC through my eco and fluval stratum mess. It looks nice, I'll give you that, but it's a pain.


----------



## KenRC51 (Oct 13, 2011)

So, would the ADA Amazonia powder substrate be better? How much would I need in liters? I know I need about 14-16 lbs from the big bag Fluval 16.6lbs.


----------



## KenRC51 (Oct 13, 2011)

What other substrate is good? The shipping from ADA is too much, cost $19 for two 9 liter bag.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

I've gotta chime in and disagree. Fluval Shrimp Stratum is great for plants. I've never, ever had a problem with it when planting before adding water. Even when working with it after water is added, I've never experienced cloudiness.


----------



## PhilZ (Mar 5, 2012)

Same here. Don't have any problems with planting or cloudiness when doing water changes. Actually with this substrate the water is very clear all the time.


----------



## Jeffww (Aug 6, 2010)

My fluval is great for plants. It's nice and loose and lots of water flow through it....not too great for underground ferts but it's good for rooting. It also stands up to frequent vacuuming.


----------



## 99problems (Feb 24, 2012)

For the more recent posters- are you saying the Shrimp stratum doesn't cloud the water (i.e. are there any specific recommendations for the Plant Stratum)?


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Neither will cloud the water.

Don't rinse the products prior to use and add water to your tank slowly.

You won't experience cloudiness.


----------



## Blackheart (Jul 5, 2011)

I think both of them are horrible honestly. It also left a dusty look in my tank. I've tried both the Plant Stratum, and Shrimp stratum. same thing. And when I initially rinsed it off, they both pretty much turned into a BIG muddy mess that was almost impossible to work with.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Neither are horrible if you don't rinse. No cloudiness, no mud.

It's crazy that Hagen/Fluval includes instructions on the bag for rinsing. It's dirt/clay. Absolutely bizarre suggestion from them.

Completely unnecessary to rinse.


----------



## cookymonster760 (Apr 30, 2011)

somewhatshocked said:


> Neither are horrible if you don't rinse. No cloudiness, no mud.
> 
> It's crazy that Hagen/Fluval includes instructions on the bag for rinsing. It's dirt/clay. Absolutely bizarre suggestion from them.
> 
> Completely unnecessary to rinse.


+1 dont rinse this stuff or you will end up with mud instead of granules other than that good it helps my crypts and buces stay good and grow fast


----------



## Milkman (Dec 26, 2011)

I've used it before and I'll say that it was very difficult to keep things down when just planted. However, once things took root my plant growth was ridiculous. My plants have never grown so well, I even got a plant to flower. 

As far as I know it doesn't have nutrients in it but it must have been the substrate because at that time I wasn't dosing nutrients or using co2 AT ALL. 

Maybe plants just like the substrate because it's got fairly large, smooth granules so there's lots of aeration and the bottom turns to mud after a while. If you pull a plant up you will get some clouding however - nothing a good filter can't fix.


----------



## PhilthyMcnasty (Oct 16, 2011)

I used the shrimp stratum in my 10 gallon shrimp tank and it was absolutely fine. No cloudiness, no mess. I did not rinse it before putting it in the tank. I was growing DHG, Crypts and Staurogyne repens fine with no CO2.

Unfortunately this tank sprung a leak and now I'm in the process of redoing it with another tank using the same substrate.


----------



## Dr. Acula (Oct 14, 2009)

I am using the plant stratum in the Mini L in my signature, and have had no problems with it. Didn't rinse it, and had no cloudiness at all filling the tank. I dry started, and that likely made planting easier, but I have no complaints.


----------

